

First successful Drag & Drop operation between Mac OSX and Windows ever - bartelsmedia
http://youtu.be/SwX6QFmRfqA

======
minga
Awesome. Never seen that before. How did they do it?

------
FerrariMod
Yep, this looks slick.

------
nestlequ1k
vmware fusion does this too

~~~
bartelsmedia
Difference is, that vmware does this on one computer only.

ShareMouse, however, allows drag & drop between multiple Windows and Mac
computers. Try THAT with vmware.

